# Greetings from Oregon!



## windwalker (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to martialtalk.com.  I've spent a lot of hours reading and thought I'd finially post.  I studied Bok Fu (Richard Lee's style of Kenpo) for five years before moving to Oregon.  I became interested in Hung Gar after buying an ebook on Iron Thread Qi Gong.  Since moving to Medford I've been studing Hung Gar via Video Lessons (Wing Lam).  The movements have been fun and challenging.  It's also been a great father-son activity with my teenage son.  I'm on a constant lookout for a traditional Kung-Fu instructor or Martial Tai-chi instructor, until then I'll just keep practicing.


----------



## Lisa (May 23, 2006)

Welcome Windwalker.  I hope you enjoy the forum.  If you need any help, please do not hesitate to ask.  Until then, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy yourr stay
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

Howdy Hung Gaa practitioner

It is definintely interesting the way you are learning now.

I hope you will find a good school soon.  Where are you located? maybe we can help you find a school.

Welcom and enjoy your stay at MT


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## windwalker (May 24, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> Howdy Hung Gaa practitioner
> 
> It is definintely interesting the way you are learning now.
> 
> ...



I don't think it would've been possible to train with video without my prior training and experience.  Having a qualified instructor is certanly better.  

I'm located in Medford, Oregon.  Not exactly the hotbed of Chinese martial arts. All help would be much appreciated.


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting (Washington here).


----------



## Maltair (May 24, 2006)

Yea, more NorthWesteners


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, happy posting


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2006)

Welcome.  I had a roomate from Medford when I was in flight school...some good microbrews up in them parts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! 
(love the avatar  )


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Hello & Welcome!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

I hope you enjoy the Board 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

windwalker said:
			
		

> I don't think it would've been possible to train with video without my prior training and experience. Having a qualified instructor is certanly better.
> 
> I'm located in Medford, Oregon.  Not exactly the hotbed of Chinese martial arts. All help would be much appreciated.



wow, Google did not return anything in your area.
I will have to ask my instructors tonight

I'll let you know


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MY, Windwalker!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 25, 2006)

First the post then a couple of new friends and then supporting member.

Welcome to Martialtalk.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------

